# Something fishy



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

This is another fun little after work type post Halloween project which I thought I'd share since it was quick, and a great example of the things you can do with thrift-store finds and up-cycled items! While on one of my all too frequent pilgrimages to local thrift stores I ran across a completely awesome find! I give you Big Mouth Billy Bass:









I'm sure you have seen these around, of course this one did not work (I was somewhat relieved) so I took it apart and salvaged the motors and forgot about the silicone fish part. It floated around (pun intended) in my "random supplies box" for a few months until one day not long ago I ran across it and was struck with inspiration, as happens from time to time at complete random... usually never when you really need it.

Here is what I started with, all gutted and ready to go:








Poor Billy had some severe self-confidence issues, he felt as though he looked exactly like every other singing fish and got no respect. Not to worry Billy!

After taking inventory of some other "random supplies boxes" I found some costume teeth and a yellow cat eye that were perfect!

I wanted to change the profile of the fish a little bit to make it look more like a predator, so I cut off it's head and moved it back a little bit to shorten it. I added the costume teeth and the cat eye, then painted the fish to look aged. The mounting plaque is a Hobby Lobby special painted and detailed to look like rusty metal.









It still could use some sort of label, but I think Billy has a new lease on life and an improved boost to his self confidence!








Watch you fingers!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG, that is absolutely hilarious! I love this guy - so much more impressive with the makeover.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

He certainly doesn't lack confidence now!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

nice job


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I love the new eyes! very funny.


----------



## Bobby5150 (Dec 17, 2010)

lmao thats pretty cool Vols


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

He looks mean! Love the makeover you gave him, great work!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice makeover!!!
I bought one off ebay he works and I am going to fit him into my pirate theme this year.
I would rather have the skeleton one but can't find him.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

sweet makeover! love the paint job!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great job! I gutted my Billy too. I like him a lot more since he can't sing those annoying songs any longer


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hahahahaha! This is genius!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It's Bubba the Mutant Bass! You did a great job on the redo. The paint job is perfect.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh wow that is just amazing EXTREME Makeover love it


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

That's an awesome job. I like the new look. I've got a couple of these stored away waiting for inspiration. I think I've found it.


----------

